# Do you know these batteries?



## Silent Echo (22/4/16)

I got these batteries with some second hand equipment that I bought recently. Does anyone know what batteries these are? I.e. Model and if safe to use.


----------



## blujeenz (22/4/16)

According to Google, the LG DB1's seem to be a laptop batt with a CDr of 2amps, ie not for vape devices

The top AW IMR 2000mah has a cdr of 10A according to www.tasteyourjuice.com/wordpress/battery-information

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silent Echo (22/4/16)

blujeenz said:


> According to Google, the LG DB1's seem to be a laptop batt with a CDr of 2amps, ie not for vape devices
> 
> The top AW IMR 2000mah has a cdr of 10A according to www.tasteyourjuice.com/wordpress/battery-information



Thanks! I took off the sticker on the other red battery and it seems its the LG HE2.


----------



## blujeenz (22/4/16)

Silent Echo said:


> Thanks! I took off the sticker on the other red battery and it seems its the LG HE2.
> 
> View attachment 52180


The HE2 is not as capable of high-drain (20A) discharges, having been rated at only 200 cycles for (15A), whereas the HE4 is rated at 200 cycles for (20A).
https://batterybro.com/blogs/18650-...n-the-lg-he2-and-lg-he4-which-is-newer-better

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silent Echo (22/4/16)

blujeenz said:


> The HE2 is not as capable of high-drain (20A) discharges, having been rated at only 200 cycles for (15A), whereas the HE4 is rated at 200 cycles for (20A).
> https://batterybro.com/blogs/18650-...n-the-lg-he2-and-lg-he4-which-is-newer-better



Thanks for the info. I have other decent batteries that I use in my regulated mods - 30Qs and 25Rs. I just want something reliable for the copper penny mech mod I picked up this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

